# Clam Bigfoot 2000 vs 4000



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Don't know if I should go with the Clam Bigfoot 2000 for $219 shipped to my door, or spend $350 on the Bigfoot 4000 Thermal. The 4000 is 96x96, while the 2000 is 90x90. What do you guys think? Is the thermal and 6" in every direction worth the extra money? Thanks!


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Worth it just for the thermal aspect. Added size is just icing on top


----------



## tootall71 (Mar 6, 2014)

I just bought the XL2000 this year and love it. Light, easy set up, and plenty warm. We haven't fished it at night or below 15 degrees, but we just been using a little buddy propane heater and that just about roasts us out of it. 

And it easily fishes 4 guys.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Do you have any regrets not going with the 4000 or insulated? Do you have any condensation issues when you run your heater? I appreciate your input!



tootall71 said:


> I just bought the XL2000 this year and love it. Light, easy set up, and plenty warm. We haven't fished it at night or below 15 degrees, but we just been using a little buddy propane heater and that just about roasts us out of it.
> 
> And it easily fishes 4 guys.


----------



## tootall71 (Mar 6, 2014)

No regrets at all. I never fish with more than 3, so that's not an issue. 

And yes, it does get some condensation when we have a heater in there. I guess that would be my only complaint. But most days we don't even use the heater, so it's all good. 

I can't imagine how an extra $150 would be worth it for some more room unless you are fishing A LOT. Plus the 2000 is easy to drag. One guy we met @ skeeter said his one man flip up weighed 70+ pounds. Ours weighs 30. 

Depends on preference I suppose. Just my $.02.


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

The thermal shanties don't hold or collect condensation condensation like the non thermals. Makes a huge difference when u have to take your shanties home and set it up to dry it out after every use.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys. I think I'm going to wait until next season and get the 4000T. Can't really find any deals on them right now and I hate paying MSRP. I'm sharing my dads Clam 5600, so I'll make due with that for the rest of this year.


----------

